# Vicky's Journal



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

hey guys! Salty_alydaR (a.k.a Vicky) here! i've been wanting to post my own journal for some time, but i kept forgeting haha!

anyways, heres my first entry:

Oct. 12, 2008
my trainer just brought in a beautiful chestnut tb mare last week. her name was Zillyco, but my trainer changed it to Tess. since i work on sundays, i had to turn her out and i accidentally called her Tilly, but when i did, her ears perked up and she turned to face me. so i told her, that thats what i would call her from now on. when i turned her out, i stood by the rail and just watched her roll and check things out. she would occasionally come by and sniff my hand, and go back to her exploring. i talked to her calling her Pretty Girl, and Sweetheart. and then she came by the railing and she put her muzzle in my hand and i started stroking her face lovingly, when i stopped, she just stood with a relaxed look on her face. 
then, my sister came down and asked "hows she doing?" i said she seems like a pretty honest horse. then my sister said she thought she was a pony..i gave her a confused look and went in the turn out to stand next to Tilly. from the look of where i was standing, she seemed to be only a hand or two shorter than Charmer. then my sister said, "well shes on a slope" so i said "fine, c'mon Tilly" and i gestured her to follow me to flat ground. to my utter astonishment, she did! she kept her shoulder at level with mine, and when i turned in a circle to face my sister, Tilly walked the full 360 degrees with me! i said to my sister "see? does Tilly look like a pony to you?" my sister said, "no, and her name is Tess" i looked at Tilly and said, "not to me she isn't" and Tilly turned her head around to look at me as if in aggreement. 

woaah! didnt meant to write a novel! but i just couldnt wait to share!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

comments are welcome


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i have nothing to say but you said comments are welcome so here ya go


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Awwwwwww Tilly.... She sounds lovely, I have fallen in love with her even!  So, will you be able to ride Tilly, or just care for her?


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i'm hoping that i will be able to ride her! i saw my friend ride her today and she was beautiful! she is still green, but she was dropping down like a pro! 

my mom, sister, and i were feeding today and my mom called her Tilly, so i guess the name is rubbing off :lol:


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

NOV. 1st, 2008

sooo...i'm grounded..again. i just got my phone back after being deprived from it for a whole week!!:shock: after i got it back, i had like 10 missed calls and 30 texts!!

i'm forbidden to get back in the saddle until my grades improve..*headdesk*
*sigh* but, what is life without its complications, right?


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

whats today again?? 
oh yea, NOV. 2, 2008

this is just a song that is perfect for me right now. its been one of my favorites forever, but i've only just now actually LISTENED to the lyrics

Jaded by Mest:
There's a time and place, for everything.
There's a reason why, certain people meet.
There's a destination, for everyone.
What's the explanation, when we're done?

All the summer nights spent wondering;
So many questions asked, but no one's answering.
Would it be okay if I left today?
Took my chances on what you said was wrong?

I'm jaded, stupid, and wreckless.
Not sorry, and I'll never regret.
These years spent, so faded and wreckless.
Not sorry, and I'll never regret these years.
I'll never regret these years.

Now here i sit, so far away.
Remembering all our memories.
Its times like these that I miss you most,
Remembering when we were so close.

I'm jaded, stupid, and wreckless.
Not sorry, we'll never regret.
These years spent, so faded and wreckless.
Not sorry, and I'll never regret these years.

We'll never forget the places we've been, you and i.
Our lives are slipping away.
Don't want to let time pass us by, byyyyyyy...

I'm jaded, stupid, and wreckless.
Not sorry, and I'll never regret. 
These years....
...spent, so faded and wreckless, 
Not sorry, and I'll never regret...
I'm jaded, stupid, and wreckless.
Not sorry, and I'll never regret these years.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, I just listened to that song and I really like it!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

nice!! i'm glad you liked it!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

heres the song/video to the lyrics above
just in case anyone else wants to listen too :wink:


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

ahhhhh much better . . . i for some reason cant imagine the rythm and beat by just reading . . . idk why


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i cant either! hence the reason why i put the video up :wink:

but yea, i just thought, HEY i can put the video up so they dont have to guess how the song goes haha!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

that works hehehe


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

NOV. 9, 2008

well, this weekend has been quite interesting! i rode Charmer yesterday and he was AWESOME! i got him to a frame and extend his trot, everyone said he looked beautiful  

and then i woke up at 2 this morning to take a shower haha! aaanndd Kona realllyyy wants to go to the beach, so we might do that today


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

NOV. 9, 2008

another one of my favorite songs...i think i might make this posting my favorite songs on here a regular thing, HF needs to get more musical :lol:

ROOFTOPS by THE LOSTPROPHETS
When our time is up
When our lives are done
Will we say we've had our fun

Will we make our mark this time?
Will we always say we tried?

Standing on the rooftops everybody scream your heart out
Standing on the rooftops everybody scream your heart out
Standing on the rooftops everybody scream your heart out
This is all we've got now everybody scream your heart out

All the love ive met
I've had no regrets
If it all ends now
Im sad

Will we make our mark this time?
Will we always say we tried? 

Standing on the rooftops everybody scream your heart out
Standing on the rooftops everybody scream your heart out
Standing on the rooftops everybody scream your heart out
This is all we've got now everybody scream your heart out

Standing on the rooftops, waiting till the bomb drops
This is all we got now, scream until your heart stops
Never gonna regret, watching every sunset
Listen to your heart beat, on another weekend

Scream your heart out
Scream your heart out
Scream your heart out
Scream your heart out

Standing on the rooftops everybody scream your heart out
Standing on the rooftops everybody scream your heart out
Standing on the rooftops everybody scream your heart out
This is all we've got now everybody scream your…


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

NOV.16, 2008

well, it was my mom's birthday weekend!! and my brother has been getting better with socializing and he actually looked happy! and i dont think hes told any lies either!! i was soo happy for him!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

umm...ok BEST song EVERR right now!
its soo calming and makes me want to go to the beach reallyyy baddllyy!!
the bold place is my favorite part 

Amber by 311
BRAINSTORM
Take me away from the norm
I've got to tell you something..
This phenomenon
I had to put it in a song,
and it goes like:

Whoa
Amber is the color of your energy
Whoa
Shades of gold displayed naturally

You ought to know what brings me here
You glide through my head blind to fear,
and I know why-

Whoa
Amber is the color of your energy
Whoa
Shades of gold displayed naturally

Whoa
Amber is the color of your energy
Whoa
Shades of gold displayed naturally

*You live too far away
Your voice rings like a bell anyway*
*Don't give up your independence*
*unless it feels so right
Nothing good comes easily;
Sometimes you've got to fight*

Whoa
Amber is the color of your energy
Whoa
Shades of gold displayed naturally

Launched a thousand ships in my heart, so easy
Still, it's fine from afar, and you know that

Whoa
Brainstorm
Take me away from the norm
Whoa
I've got to tell you something


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

NOV 22, 2008

i rode charmer today and he was ohh sooo awesome!! i asked him to extend the trot, and i let go of all my reins and he stretched his neck and carried himself beautifully! all i had to do was steer with my legs and he did the rest! i love my boy soo much!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

Nov 25 2008

i want to get out of here!!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

DEC 13 2008

oof! long time no post!

soo..my mom made me so mad that when she was done chewing me up and spitting me back out, i went downstairs and almost bit my pencil in half..no joke! ugh!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

JAN 19 2009

hm..what to post about now..? idk, i'm just really bored haha!

oh, so my sister is going to QUIT RIDING??? whaat?? shes an awesome rider, one of the best at the barn and she wants to QUIT?? well, she says its because she just got her license and her social life has faltered. 

but the crazy thing is that when i went back to riding, i was soo excited that i would get to ride charmer even more. BUT..but then my sister told me if it would be ok if i ride him once every other weekend because she wanted to show him!:shock: i reluctently said oohhkay and barely got to ride him. THEN my grades started to slip and my mom grounded me from riding and my sister came to me complaining about riding saying ehhh its too much work and too draining blah blah blah..go complain to some one who cares, right? and i'm like, well you WANTED me to ride him LESS because you wanted to SHOW him! and now you want to QUIT?!?

ARE YOU FLIPPING KIDDING ME RIGHT NOW?!?!
MAKE UP YOUR MIND!

phew, ok, i'm done


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

FEB 22, 2009

i had an awesome day at the barn today!!

i rode a barn horse named Dutch(guess what breed he is..dont know? hes a dutch warmblood haha!) who's got a HUGE stride and a lot of people say hes uncomfortable when cantering, but i got on him and my trainer said our conformation go great together! and i cantered him and he was the most comfortable horse everr so idk what the other people were talking about..he's also got a tendency of going around with his head high up in the air but i got him to frame and look pretty  
and then, i got him to do flying lead changes(which is a huge deal for me cause i barely know how to get those lol!) 

and then my mom was riding charmer but he started to get a little wild so she wanted me to get on him. so i worked with him and yes, he was being a little brat but i fixed him. and i did flying lead changes on him too!! which is also a big deal because he barely knows them! 

good day today..


----------

